# Foot Fetish?!?!?



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

I know this is going to sound completely crazy, but my almost 5 year old son has a foot fetish. We have thought this ever since he was around 2 because he would just sit and rub certain people's feet (my mom and his step-sister) and would do it for a long time. It only lasted for a few months then and he hasn't done it in awhile. I completely forgot about this until last night when he sat and rubbed my mom's feet for over an hour! I came home from work and he was under the blanket just rubbing my mom's feet. When he came out, he had this huge grin on his face and then went right back under and kept rubbing. He didn't even want to go look at Christmas lights - all he wanted to do was rub her feet. This morning, he woke up and said "I'm going to go rub Poppit's feet". He couldn't wait to get down to her room!!









Ok - should I be worried? WWYD, if anything? I actually find it hilarious and as long as the other person doesn't mind (heck - who wouldn't love an hour long foot massage!!!) I am not saying anything. Just wondering if I *should* say something or just let him have his fetish?


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

I wouldn't even call that habit a fetish. It sounds 'quirky' for sure but you know kids - they go threw so many stages and grow out of things. In the meantime, if I were concerned, I'd think about other 'quirky' behaviours your son might have and then perhaps, if you see a pattern, speak to a professional. Does your son have any other particular preferences or behaviours that send off alarm bells or strike you as different?


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Wish I had my own little mini foot rubber.









I'd let him. Every kid, at some point, does something weird. I see this as a really good oppertunity to talk about good touch/ bad touch though.


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Tuesday - Yes it is definitely quirky. My husband and I jokingly called it a fetish (never in front of him of course) when he was 2 and so I was 1/2 joking when I used that in my thread title and description. And my mom (who is pretty prudish) told me yesterday "I think he has a foot fetish!" without any prompting from me.

Anway, I am not concerned at all. But then I got to wondering "Should I be concerned?" I posted to see what others thought of this.

And I just got off the phone with my mom, who is right now getting another foot massage!


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

MtBikeLover - yeah - it doesn't sound like a concern - just a bit quirky.







Actually, when I first read your post, even before finishing it, I thought, "hey - maybe he's going to grow up to be a reflexologist! Or, a shoe designer! Or a chiropodist!" And then he'll tell people when they ask how he found his vocation, "Oh, I've always loved feet ... even when I was a little child!"


----------

